
Ubuntu ZFS support in 19.10: introduction - logix
https://didrocks.fr/2019/08/06/ubuntu-zfs-support-in-19.10-introduction/
======
radiowave
Have been booting proxmox machines off ZFS for a few years now, and the only
bad experiences have been with grub. Troubleshooting at the intersection of
grub and ZFS is..., well..., giving up and reinstalling is usually quicker. So
I'm hopeful that Ubuntu's focus on ZFS boot will eventually lead to some of
these issues being ironed out.

------
Mic92
Does the ubuntu kernel also comes with the patch that enables vectorized cpu
extensions/AVX/AES-NI for zfs these days?
[https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NixOS-
Li...](https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NixOS-
Linux-5.0-ZFS-FPU-Drop)

~~~
jorangreef
The linked article is a good example of where choosing a cipher such as
ChaCha20-Poly1305 can be a fraction slower than AES but also more reliable and
forward-compatible when CPU extensions are suddenly switched off. Imagine the
not-too-distant future where a Spectre-like bug forces kernels to disable
certain CPU extensions, and you suddenly find yourself stuck with mountains of
data encrypted with the wrong cipher that only works safely and tolerably when
hardware-accelerated.

------
nickik
I have been waiting for ZFS Native encrypted root. Very nice that this is
comming.

~~~
tomatocracy
Yes, though it’s a shame that ZFS native encryption doesn’t support multiple
pass phrases/key files to unlock yet (the on disk structure does support this
but the utilities don’t and won’t until a future release).

That’s the feature that keeps me tied to LUKS+zfs for now.

